# Wanted young greek or russian tortoise in the Bay Area.



## agnesrose (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello!

I am looking for a young Greek (Golden/Ibera) or Russian tortoise to purchase/adopt in the Bay Area. If you are a breeder or looking to sell in the Bay Area, I'm VERY interested so contact me!

-Agnes


----------



## saltycity (Oct 12, 2008)

Tampa bay??


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2008)

Do they call the Tampa Bay section of Florida "the Bay Area?" Usually that term refers to the San Francisco bay area of California.

Yvonne


----------

